# VOLTAIRE- I Am Rammstein



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2009)

[yt]ETL7hFxoZ3I[/yt]


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 10, 2009)

I like Rammstein.

http://herzeleid.com/en/lyrics/reise_reise/reise_reise

Reise Reise has a good beat and I like the lyrics in both languages.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2009)

LOLs too funny.. Is GERMAN! is not meant to be funny!! haha.. I do not know bout an act of sanity, THAT sir, is an act of blatant metal insubordination!!


----------

